
Verbalize It on Shark Tank Season Finale - dandrewsen
https://www.verbalizeit.com/blog/posts/verbalizeit-to-appear-on-shark-tank
======
lastactionhero
Prepping for an insane amount of traffic tonight. Some previous participants
have reported 125k concurrent connections. We'll see. 128 large servers on ec2
divided between our api and web site.

------
changdizzle
Little known fact: the show takes 2% royalty on operating profits or 5% equity
of the company just for coming on the show - might seem like a lot but the
exposure might very well be worth it

Source: [http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/19/passing-up-the-
oppo...](http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/19/passing-up-the-opportunity-
to-appear-on-shark-tank/)

~~~
teej
This is why - <http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=verbalize>

------
hayksaakian
Are you guys using refinery? (layout-wise it looks like it)

I'd be interested in a write up after the fact to know how well it held up to
the traffic.

Good luck tonight!

~~~
dandrewsen
That would be a very interesting blog post

